# Kitchen waste



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you get your kitchen waste and recycling collected like in the UK, or do you have to take it to a tip?

What would be the cost of living expenses for
Groceries per month
Fuel
Utilities
Council Tax
Phone and Broadband. All per month?

Do you need to carry ID or copy of passport, driving licence, car insurance on you by law all the time?

How much is an Opel Astra approx 4 years old?

Sorry for all the questions but research is important.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

All towns are supposed to collect recycling which includes kitchen waste. Smaller towns may not yet.

Groceries? Depends on how much and what you eat -) I'd suggest going to the various large Italian supermarket chains and downloading the weekly flyer. Over a period of a few weeks it'll give you a fair idea.

Utilities same sort of answer. Depends on you.

Partly it depends on the house. Partly on the town you're in.

Do you mean landline? or cell phone? Fixed line is usually bundled with your broadband. Depends on your speed but without an offer figure at least €35 a month


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi NickZ I meant landline and broadband. Groceries would be for 2 adults and thanks for the flyer advice. Utilities would be for a 2-3 bedroom house with small garden.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Utilities really do depend on you and your life style. If you're up north or in the higher altitudes you'll spend quite a bit more for heating. If your house is poorly insulated you'll spend more. If you leave all the lights on . If you have older inefficient appliances. Nobody can give you a simple answer. I could give you my bills but I'm away 4+ months a year.

On the broadband first thing to check is if the house is covered by the service. Then you can go to the Telecom Italia and Vodafone websites to compare the packages. One may be better for your needs.


----------



## adaniele (Mar 16, 2015)

You have the answer for the price of broadband for other members so I will give details on utilities (consuming)
The bolletta (bill) will come every 2 months - here is mine for December and January.
Enel - Natural Gas €250.31
Water. €85
Engel - Electrical €102.40


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

adaniele said:


> You have the answer for the price of broadband for other members so I will give details on utilities (consuming)
> The bolletta (bill) will come every 2 months - here is mine for December and January.
> Enel - Natural Gas €250.31
> Water. €85
> Engel - Electrical €102.40


Thank you adaniele for that information.


----------

